# 95 Maxima Start Problem



## sampdoria (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi,
I have a 95 Maxima with 120k milage. It runs good except that there is some problem about starting the engine. Sometimes it is not easy to start especially when the temperature is high, usually I just wait for one minute or more and press the accelerator at the same time, then it will be fine.
Can anybody tell me what is the possible reason?
Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## NISMOTUNIN (Feb 10, 2004)

check u plugs... check ur fuel filter... if they seem bad change em...


----------

